# How did you leave your marriage?



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you move out or did they leave you? How did you do it? How did you help your children through it? Do you have any regrets over leaving? Does your spouse want you back?


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

As long as you don't leave it in:

1. Body Bag.
2. Back of a police cruiser.
3. Jerry Springer.

Then its going to be the hardest thing you will ever do. Regret is normal because you are used to being married. Change is hard and this will be a big change. Kids are resilent but make sure you give them equal parent time (unless the parent is unfit) and love them very much.


----------

